# slimming world



## rossie (Sep 12, 2013)

Just a quick update....9 weeks in I am 22 1/2 pounds lighter and 6 1/2 pounds to go and i will have lost 10% of my body weight.....I have been slimmer of the week 4 times and my fridge door proudly displays the certificates..............The journey is not easy and the diabetes pins and needles are sometimes agony in my legs but on the plus side I am sleeping lighter, I can walk to the end of the road, and I catch myself smiling sometimes when I look at the fridge door....I still have my weak moments when i am feeling down and i eat wrong but I have managed to control my binge eating and also the sweet cravings and crisp cravings...so there is light at the end of the tunnel.....a long way off but its there..........


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 12, 2013)

Congratulations.............keep up the good work.....


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 12, 2013)

Rossie, I'm absolutely DELIGHTED for you.


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 13, 2013)

Rossie, how easy would you find it to carry 5 x 2-litre bottles of pop around with you all the time?

*That's how much weight you're not lugging about any more!*


----------



## Northerner (Sep 13, 2013)

Brilliant rossie! What great achievements - keep up the good work!


----------



## rossie (Sep 13, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Rossie, how easy would you find it to carry 5 x 2-litre bottles of pop around with you all the time?
> 
> *That's how much weight you're not lugging about any more!*



couldnt do it.....you are right.....I am havinga bad week quite down this week....dont know wy....


----------

